# He vist el gos blanc



## pcplus

He vist el gos blanc ->

el gos blanc=c.d determinado
gos=núcleo del c.d
blanc=C.N

¿Podría sustituir sólo el núcleo del C.D?

¿Cuáles de estas son correctas?

*He vist el de blanc (el=gos)*
*L'he vist de blanc (el=gos)*
*He vist el blanc (el=gos)*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

pcplus said:


> *He vist el de blanc (el=gos) *
> *L'he vist de blanc (el=gos) *
> *He vist el blanc (el=gos) *


----------



## Namarne

pcplus said:


> He vist el gos blanc ->
> ¿Cuáles de estas son correctas?


En el cas de la teva frase, jo diria que només: _He vist el blanc_. 
La preposició "de" la faríem servir amb l'article indeterminat: 
_He vist un de blanc i un de negre_. (He vist un gos blanc i un gos negre, potser n'hi havia més, però jo només he vist aquests dos). 

Per a mi "he vist el de blanc" significa: he vist el gos que anava de blanc, vestit de blanc, pintat de blanc... 

Salutacions.


----------



## Ssola

Namarne said:


> _He vist un de blanc i un de negre_.



*N'*he vist un de blanc i un de negre.


----------



## Namarne

Ssola said:


> *N'*he vist un de blanc i un de negre.


Està clar que aquesta frase és correcta, però és incorrecta sense el pronom?


----------



## pcplus

Namarne said:


> En el cas de la teva frase, jo diria que només: _He vist el blanc_.
> La preposició "de" la faríem servir amb l'article indeterminat:
> _He vist un de blanc i un de negre_. (He vist un gos blanc i un gos negre, potser n'hi havia més, però jo només he vist aquests dos).
> 
> Per a mi "he vist el de blanc" significa: he vist el gos que anava de blanc, vestit de blanc, pintat de blanc...
> 
> Salutacions.


La preposició "de" la faríem servir amb l'article indeterminat... però em penso que hi hauria un cas en el qual podriem fer-la servir:

Llegeixo contes de fades 

per que la substitució natural del nucli, soni més natural que: "en llegeixo de fades (en=contes)", podríem triar:

en un context podries dir: Llegeixo els de fades (substitueixo el nucli del cd- els= els contes)
o bé: Els llegeixo de fades (els=els contes)

Seria quan el complement de nom va introduït per la preposició DE, de totes maneres, estaríem transformant una frase de complement directe indeterminat per una de determinat


----------



## betulina

pcplus said:


> en un context podries dir: Llegeixo els de fades (substitueixo el nucli del cd- els= els contes)
> o bé: Els llegeixo de fades (els=els contes)



Hola,

Intueixo, no ho sé ben bé, que aquí hi ha una certa confusió, també quan dius "He vist el de blanc"/"He vist el blanc" (el=el gos). Aquí no substitueixes "el gos" pel pronom "el", sinó que elideixes el nucli del sintagma. Jo diria que aquí "el" continua sent un article determinat, no un pronom. Seria com en castellà: He vist el perro blanco - He visto el blanco.

En la teva pregunta original, diria que no pots substituir (entenent pronominalitzar) només el nucli del C.D. perquè és determinat. Només ho pots fer quan és indeterminat, tal com t'han indicat abans:
"he vist un gos blanc - n'he vist un de blanc"



			
				Namarne said:
			
		

> Està clar que aquesta frase és correcta, però és incorrecta sense el pronom?



Sí, Nam, sense el pronom és incorrecte. Aquí no elideixes el nucli, sinó que per "no dir-lo" l'has de pronominalitzar.

També és obligatori afegir-hi la preposició "de" davant de l'adjectiu.

Si m'equivoco, corregiu-me, sisplau.


----------



## Namarne

betulina said:


> Sí, Nam, sense el pronom és incorrecte. Aquí no elideixes el nucli, sinó que per "no dir-lo" l'has de pronominalitzar.


 OK, gràcies per l'aclariment.


----------

